# Master Bath-still in progress!



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I demo'ed the master bathroom back around Thanksgiving. It has been mostly a weekend project, with help from my Dad and brother. I will scan and post a layout of what the bathroom looked like before I gutted it. I knocked down 2 walls, rebuilt the one next to the toilet to the appropriate height for the tile layout, and cut one back a little to give more room. The bathroom door was a 24" swinging door, we went with a 30" French pocket door for the added room and the light it lets into the master bedroom. 

I also added 3 recessed lights, a heat light/fan, heated towel rack, and some outlets. The bathroom had a single sink/vanity, shower stall, and separate bath tub. We changed alot of the layout to include a 72" double vanity and jetted tub/shower enclosure with all bells and whistles. None of this would have been possible without knocking down walls, moving plumbing and moving electricity. 

This has been a huge project. I learned alot and thats always a good thing. 

We were able to save alot of money by buying the shower/tub, vanity cabinet, and heated towel rack all on ebay, brand new from reputable sellers. The marble floor tile was a lucky break for us, someone had special ordered it, and returned it. We bought it for less then $2 per foot and it was originally $7. 

Heres a video of the bathroom: http://members.aol.com/soardfish/bathroom/bathroom.mpeg

Hopefully, heres some pics:


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice looking tile job. Well done.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

here's the latest pics:




















And a new video:
http://members.aol.com/soardfish/bathroom/bathroom1.mpeg


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

Took down fence all weekend. Sure could use that shower! Look Great!


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

nice shower


----------



## TonkaTuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Where did you purchase the shower?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

zel said:


> here's the latest pics:


Wow...looks like a 'transporter'.....

_"Scotty....Beam us up....there is no intelligent life here on earth...."_


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you guys, I'm 95% done. Waiting on the marble for the shelf top and have to cut a piece of trim for under the window sill. Also have to seal all the marble and grout. 
I'll post some updated pics this weekend. 

The shower is from a company called www.mybath.biz

They have a nice selection of steam showers and other bathroom stuff. 

You can find alot of what they sell through their ebay store, much cheaper. Their ebay ID is mybathinc 
We got the shower for less then half what they have on their web site.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Zel,

Thanks for sharing that steam shower information with us. Project looks excellent. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW - I like the big pics, but it's a little hard to 'tell' the whole scope of the bathroom because of their large sizes. 

Can you scale them down and post some more?

Thanks.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks! 

It is a bit awkward to vies them pics. I'll resize the next batch before putting them up. Hopefully, I'll get them up this weekend. I was hoping to get that marble on the shelf and put the piece of trim up, then take "final" pics and call it done, but apparently the marble isnt ready yet. (roll eyes)


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Nice project
:thumbup: 

I took the liberty:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Much better, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! That's some shower combo! I've never seen one like it. Looks like it will be super soothing and relaxing. I really like your tile work and cabinet choice! GREAT JOB! Nice photos!


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys will probably get a kick out of this...when I bought the marble tile, since I bought it on clearance, I just bought what they had of it. It was going to be just enough to do the bathroom. When I went through the boxes, I found a few blemished ones, and decent amount of cracked ones. I panicked a little bit and didnt think we would have enough to finish the job. I went and bought some cheapy ceramil tiles that looked similar. If you look at the picture above and to the right, you will notice a few tiles look different. I figured I'd use these cheaper ones under the vanity where noone will ever see them, or so I thought. 
When we installed the vanity, it looked horrible! You could see right under the vanity! I contemplated leaving them, but it just looked real bad. I had already set the marble on top of the sinks, etc. (stupid, I know). I didnt want to risk breaking the marble top, so I chiseled out the ceramic tiles under the vanity with the vanity jacked up on 2 x 4's. I chiseled out the thinset and put in the real marble tiles and regrouted it. (of course, I ended up having enough marble to do it right)
I'm really glad I fixed it and didnt decide to live with it. lol


----------



## blueox (May 13, 2007)

That is unbelieveable!


----------



## jordan57 (May 16, 2007)

Were did you purchase the bathroom vanity.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

The vanity is from "Vanity Solution". I bought it from them on ebay. Here is there ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/sinkscollection

I had a few issues with them. When they sent the vanity, the marble on top was cracked. They sent me a new piece, it was also cracked. They took a while, but finally sent me another one and it was perfect. There was a blessing in disguise though, I was able to cut a window sill and the shelf on top of the wall next to the toilet, out of the broken pieces of marble. Now, the shelf, window sill, and vanity top all match.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

zel said:


> The vanity is from "Vanity Solution". I bought it from them on ebay. Here is there ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/sinkscollection
> 
> I had a few issues with them. When they sent the vanity, the marble on top was cracked. They sent me a new piece, it was also cracked. They took a while, but finally sent me another one and it was perfect. There was a blessing in disguise though, I was able to cut a window sill and the shelf on top of the wall next to the toilet, out of the broken pieces of marble. Now, the shelf, window sill, and vanity top all match.


Do you have any pictures of the shelf and window sill? It's nice to have a bad situation turn out so well.

Beautiful bathroom, btw!


----------

